# Help, anyone know how to remove cardboard that is stuck to the inside of a shirt w/the glue from the stones?



## Jweninger1 (May 15, 2009)

I placed a piece of cardboard inside a shirt when I pressed it thinking that it would keep the two sides of the shirt from sticking together, well, I am sure the rest of the story is obvious. The glue completely melted to the cardboard (the shirt was very thin and I didn't realize the temp was too hot) Does anyone know if there is a way to remove the tidbits of cardboard that are now stuck to the back of the rhinestones inside of the shirt? I feel like a complete moron for putting cardboard in the shirt, but I am desperate to get this shirt to a customer and don't have time to remake the custom design and get another shirt... Any suggestions would be great! Thanks! 
Janet


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Maybe you could try turning the shirt inside out and apply heat to where the cardboard is stuck to the shirt. The glue may loosen up enough to peal off the cardboard.


----------



## Jweninger1 (May 15, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestion. I think we got most of it off and I am sure the rest will come out in the wash.


----------

